# Envoi de mail de mon ipod



## gwenael0 (11 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, 
J'ai un Ipod Touch pour lequel j'ai paramêtré mon adresse mail aliceadsl, et pour laquelle je reçois sans problème mes e-mails mais il m'est impossible d'envoyer des mails: j'ai à chaque fois un message d'erreur " echec de l envoi du courrier: la connexion au serveur d'envoi smtp.aliceadsl.fr a échoué.

Je ne sais pas comment paramêtrer le réglage mail pour envoyer mes mails.

Quelqu'un aurait une solution?

Merci par avance.


----------



## Pooki (11 Octobre 2009)

Salut,
Dans un premier temps, as tu mis les bons paramètres, c'est à dire:


 Serveur POP :  pop.alice.fr, pop.aliceadsl.fr
 Serveur SMTP : smtp.alice.fr , smtp.aliceadsl.fr
 Serveur IMAP : imap.aliceadsl.fr
Source:
http://www.commentcamarche.net/faq/...serveurs-pop-et-smtp-des-principaux-fai#alice


----------



## gwenael0 (11 Octobre 2009)

Je ne trouve pas où renseigner imap, les autres parametres sont bons.


----------



## bapum (11 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir, 

tu indique imap.aliceadsl.fr dans "Nom d'hôte" pour le serveur de réception


----------



## Tichka (12 Octobre 2009)

j'ai le même problème. mon fournisseur d'accès est free. J'ai donc réglé l'evoie sur smtp.free.fr et lorsque j'envoie du courrier depuis mon iTouch en utilisant mon wifi, l'envoi se fait sans problème. En revanche , quand j'utilise le wifi de mon travail, impossible d'envoyer un message et j'ai toujour le message : échec de l'envoi. Que faut-il faire ? merci pour votre aide


----------

